# SC Custom Rod Builders



## BMahoney.STC (Aug 26, 2017)

Looking for someone near Charleston, SC that can build me some custom rods. who do y'all know of? I would prefer they have experience building high end inshore rods. I do not care about decorative wraps and inlays. I will most likely going with a blank rod and black thread.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Mike Pederson is in Wilmington. A friend has a rod and really likes it.









Riley Rods - Equipment and Supplies - Fishing in Wilmington, NC


Riley Rods, Wilmington - find editorial reviews, maps, contact information and complete city guide: Rods designs builds custom fishing using the latest high-tech components materials that deliver both performance personality. Their Loki Lightning Coastal are a favorite of tournament-winning...




wilmington.insiderinfo.us


----------



## Jeflakeiii (Dec 20, 2021)

I’m in McClellanville and I’ve been building rods for myself and friends for a couple years. Feel free to text me at 843-343-6236 and I can send you some examples of my work.


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

I recommend Captain Jason Dail Stillwater rods! I have 3 of his custom rods and my buddies all have at least 1 as well. His rods are truly custom and hand made with any option you can think of. He is based in Wilmington but is willing to ship.


----------

